# Ocean City or Virginia Beach?



## Triggerfish

My neighbor may be going to Ocean City and since they do not have internet service I have been asked to look for some hotels. I noticed that cheapest I have found online so far is about $130. There are 2 adults and 3 kids in the family. I'm considering giving them a recommendation of Virginia Beach instead since I have found rooms at around $50 each. The kids are about 5, 8, 9. Is OC better or VA Beach? They are about the same distance from Great Mills......

I have personally never been to OC so I really do not know which is better.


Also since they are a party of 5 some hotels may make them get 2 rooms instead of allowing a roll away bed.


We offered to take care of their animals......several cats, 3 dogs, chickens, quails, rabbits, etc etc etc while they make the trip. The kids have not gone any further than Baltimore and have never stayed overnight anywhere besides home and grandmother;s house in St Ignois and the parents have not made any over night trips since they started to have kids. We thought they deserve a trip. 

If you have any hotel recommendations in OC or VA Beach please let me know.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## hollywoman

*VA Beach is better*

VA Beach doesn't have more to offer than OC, but it's a lot nicer.  They are tons of hotels on Atlantic and Pacific Ave's. You stay from 5 ave to 29 st you are doing good.  http://www.vbfun.com/visitors/default.asp check this link out, it has lots of good information for all ages.  Near the oceanfront is VA Aquaium, Motorsports park, putt putt golf


----------



## aps45819

I think VA beach is a little more "family" oriented the OC. There are a LOT of museums and historical sites to visit in the area.


----------



## Kain99

aps45819 said:
			
		

> I think VA beach is a little more "family" oriented the OC. There are a LOT of museums and historical sites to visit in the area.


Sure... Mess up the kids vacation with museums and historical sites!


----------



## Nickel

Va Beach: The Comfort Inn at Atlantic and 28th is pretty nice, and decently priced.   If they don't mind walking across the stree to get to the beach, they'll find better rates staying somewhere on Pacific Avenue.  The Comfort Inn on 20th and Atlantic (I believe) has all oceanfront rooms.

I've never been to OC. :shrug:


----------



## aps45819

Kain99 said:
			
		

> Sure... Mess up the kids vacation with museums and historical sites!


:shrug: If you're on a tight budget, it's better to spend a couple of bucks apiece for the family to get into a museum that will keep the kids entertained for several hours instead of taking them to the money sucking joints on the boardwalk.


----------



## Kain99

aps45819 said:
			
		

> :shrug: If you're on a tight budget, it's better to spend a couple of bucks apiece for the family to get into a museum that will keep the kids entertained for several hours instead of taking them to the money sucking joints on the boardwalk.


That's true.... Ya know it costs more to take the kids to Ocean City then Disney World? Really....


----------



## RoseRed

There is also the aquarium in VA Beach.  It was very helpful when I was there last year and it poured most of the day.  My friend and I took our kids, rather than stay holed up in the hotel room fighting over what TV programs to watch.


----------



## workin hard

RoseRed said:
			
		

> There is also the aquarium in VA Beach. It was very helpful when I was there last year and it poured most of the day. My friend and I took our kids, rather than stay holed up in the hotel room fighting over what TV programs to watch.




And an IMAX theater in the same building that I watched the NASCAR movie on and it was neat.


----------



## Oz

I'd pick Ocean City every time, especially with kids in that age group.

Try the rates after August 15. Not sure about hotels, but condo's drop about 30% after the 2nd week in August, and then another 30% for Labor Day week.


----------



## Triggerfish

They're actually planning on next week. The father is off Monday to Wednesday and they want to stay 1 night.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Wow, only staying one night I'd choose Ocean City, get there quicker, dont want to waste to much time driving to get there. Its going to be hard to do much,  with alot of the places having 2 and 3 pm. checkin times and then 10 and 11am check-outs the next day, really making it tough to change clothes if they want to go to the beach.   Ocean City should be better family oriented this time of the year instead of June when all the high school seniors are there.   There is alot to do on the Boardwalk in the evenings with the amusement parks right there, but can be costly.


----------



## aps45819

OldHillcrestGuy said:
			
		

> Wow, only staying one night I'd choose Ocean City, get there quicker, dont want to waste to much time driving to get there.


 It's about a 4 hour drive to VA Beach.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Its about 3 hours to OC and with 3 kids in the car that extra hour might be like forever.   " Mom, Dad are we there yet, how much longer"


----------



## Triggerfish

OldHillcrestGuy said:
			
		

> Its about 3 hours to OC and with 3 kids in the car that extra hour might be like forever.   " Mom, Dad are we there yet, how much longer"




Depends on where you live. From where I live in Great Mills either location is about 4 and half hours. So driving time is really not a factor.


----------



## Oz

Triggerfish said:
			
		

> Depends on where you live. From where I live in Great Mills either location is about 4 and half hours. So driving time is really not a factor.




I'm in Hollywood, and OC is 3 hours and 15 minutes tops, driving no faster than 60mph. I don't think it takes 75 minutes to go from here to Great Mills.


----------



## Triggerfish

Oz said:
			
		

> I'm in Hollywood, and OC is 3 hours and 15 minutes tops, driving no faster than 60mph. I don't think it takes 75 minutes to go from here to Great Mills.



:shrug: just going with what RandMcnally.com is telling me.

Ocean city 
4 hours, 35 minutes
194 miles

VA Beach
4 hours, 35 minutes
190 miles


----------



## Oz

Triggerfish said:
			
		

> :shrug: just going with what RandMcnally.com is telling me.
> 
> Ocean city
> 4 hours, 35 minutes
> 194 miles
> 
> VA Beach
> 4 hours, 35 minutes
> 190 miles




Check your route. Route 4 to 2 to 50 (in Annapolis) and then you follow 50 all the way to OC. 3 hours and 15 minutes tops, unless you are in traffic. Mileage is probably pretty accurate, give or take 10 miles. I still think you'll need at least another hour to VB.

OC is far better for kids in that age group, in my opinion. But I am heavily biased in favor of Ocean City, Maryland.


----------



## Triggerfish

OK thanks for the input.


----------



## icebaby1111

Ocean City is far better for kids.  There is so much to do there.

Hope they have fun whatever they choose.

To bad there only going for one night though.


----------



## Kain99

Ocean City has a three night minimum.  I don't think there is one hotel that doesn't.  O.C. is a lot more fun.


----------



## aps45819

OldHillcrestGuy said:
			
		

> "Dad are we there yet?"


 Whenever my boy say's that, I just say "Yep, get out of the car." He then comes to the realization that since we're still moving down the highway, getting out of the car might not be a good idea.


----------



## sweetpea

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Whenever my boy say's that, I just say "Yep, get out of the car." He then comes to the realization that since we're still moving down the highway, getting out of the car might not be a good idea.


I gotta remember that one...the lil one asked that going to OC and we were still on 231!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

From Charlotte Hall to OC approx. 160 miles, depending on how many stops can be done in less then 3 hours,  Route 5, to 301, to 50.   Of course coming from southern end of county  Route 4 to Route 2, to Route 50, you have all the stoplights and alot of single lane road on Route 2, will add alot of time to your trip.   Thats a good one about are we there yet.


----------

